# Mit Java 6 und Eclipse 3.3 alle Referenzen zu einem Objekt in der Variable anzeigen



## Thomas Darimont (10. August 2006)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein (wie ich finde) weiteres hammergeiles Feature von Java 6 und Eclipse 3.3
http://eclipse-debug.blogspot.com/2006/08/browse-all-references-j2se-6-only.html

Gruß Tom


----------

